# Medical Advice



## anne30 (May 12, 2010)

I'm new in this forum, i would very much appreciate you advice. 

I'm about to take the medical examination this month, the thing is..I have a congenital heart disease (one of the valves in my heart is small) which causes me to have high blood presure. For the past 5 years, i've been visiting my cardiologist regularly and my health has been really good. I'm living a normal and active life and everything is stable. We are applying for a partner migration visa. My questions are..

1. Do i need to present all my medications, laboratory examinations to the doctor upon evaluation?

2. Will my condition be a grounds for visa denial?

I'm so anxious..hope to hear from you guys.. thanks


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi anne,

I have a link here to the Immigration Rights and Adivce Centre in Australia, who provide some very useful fact sheets about various visa requirements:

http://www.iarc.asn.au/publications/pdfs/health.doc

Basically, the examining doctor doesn't make any decisions and simply does the examinations. They may recommend further tests though or make note on any results that could be of concern to immigration. The Medical Officers of the Commonwealth are the ones who assess the reports and hand the decison to DIAC.

What DIAC is concerned about is whether any conditions could be a drain on our public health system:

_To pass the health criteria you must show that you:
- are free from tuberculosis
- are free from any disease or condition that is, or may result in you being a threat to public health in Australia or a danger to the Australian community
- are not a person who has a disease or condition that would be likely to require health care or community services or meet the medical criteria for the provision of a community service, and that health care or those community services would result in a significant cost to the Australian community in the areas of health care and community services (see below) or prejudice the access of an Australian citizen or permanent resident to health care or community services (see below), and
- have provided a signed health undertaking if asked by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth_

'Significant cost to the community' is the key factor here:

_There is no definition of what is considered a "significant" cost. Generally any disease or condition which is likely to cost $20,000 or more over a five year period is considered to be significant. The costs will be assessed by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth who will decide whether they are significant. However, you can make applications in relation to this about why in your specific circumstances costs are likely to be reduced (eg because of support provided by friends and family)._

So, if DIAC has an issue with your condition, you will have to provide proof that it will not result in a burden to hte health system and disadvantage Australians. The Commonwealth Medical Officers who assess the reports and report to DIAC will call for doctor's reports, including current stage or degree of condition, any improvements or worsening and what your long term prognosis is likely to be.

It is also possible to seek a waiver of the health requirment:

_The Department of Immigration can only grant a visa under the health waiver criteria if satisfied that the granting of the visa would be unlikely to result in undue cost to the Australia community, or undue prejudice to the access to health care of community services of an Australian citizen or permanent resident. To prove this you should provide the following sorts of information:
- a detailed medical report indicating the nature of the condition or disease, when or if it is likely to become debilitating and the likely costs of treatment
- evidence showing what support is available, eg by family members at no cost to the public
- the positive contribution that the applicant can make to Australia, eg are they going to be able to work for a number of years and pay taxes
- what would happen to the family/couple if the visa is refused, eg will they be permanently separated
- whether there are any Australian children who will be adversely affected if the visa is not granted
- evidence that your health will not deteriorate while in Australia
- evidence of why the sponsor cannot join you in your own country, and
- any other relevant humanitarian and compassionate circumstances._

If you are really worried and not confident you can handle the application on your own in the event that your health check is called into question, you may want to contact a Migration Agent. They would be able to give you some more professional and detailed advice and provide an action plan.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Further to what Aussiegirl has posted, it is a requirement that you present all your medical history in going for a medical examination and you'll see a reference to that on http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/

Whilst as Ag indicates, any decisions are based on medical advice and I'm no medico, it seems your condition is not so much from a disease that will deteriorate but more just the physical situation re size of heart valve and that probably makes you more conscious of other life factors that can cause higher blood pressure, ie. body fat and high cholesterol.

Hopefully it will be recognised for what it is and not necessarily something that is considered a high health cost risk etc. and all you can do is move forward with it.

Please let us know down the track how you fare for a health factor of a forum is good feedback.


----------



## anne30 (May 12, 2010)

I will surely will.. I'll just gather my medical documents then i'll make an appointent for my a medical examination. Thank you so much guyz for your advice.


----------



## Anthony_Prawira (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Wanderer,


I just have a quick question regarding the medical assessment. As you see, I have taken the check, but I didn't provide any medical history nor did I aware to provide them before the process. Is it going to impact my medical assessment? I have received the document but it is sealed , and written " DO NOT OPEN ". This is a little tricky, as I want to lodge my 885 application online, and have to open and scan this (isn't it a correct way?)

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Anthony_Prawira said:


> Hi Wanderer,
> 
> I just have a quick question regarding the medical assessment. As you see, I have taken the check, but I didn't provide any medical history nor did I aware to provide them before the process. Is it going to impact my medical assessment? I have received the document but it is sealed , and written " DO NOT OPEN ". This is a little tricky, as I want to lodge my 885 application online, and have to open and scan this (isn't it a correct way?)
> 
> Thanks


I've not checked an online application process and do not know whether they still have a provision for forwarding the medical examination so best you make a quick call to Immi 131881.
Please post what they say as others could be interested.


----------



## sshz44 (Jan 21, 2011)

*My new born baby girl has a missing heart valve*

Hi all,

my new born baby girl has born last month has a missing heart valve. we recently got her added to the application, case officer assigned 7 days after baby birth ( 31st May 2011).

The baby has been operated already for the issue but the doctors say she will need another surgery once she is 4 -5 years old. We have already informed our CO about the 1st surgery.

I am concerned that DIAC might reject our application based on the baby's health condition.

can some one please share their experience & expert advise also needed from senior members.

Some details:
I am an electronics engineer on critical shortage list & my wife is a chartered accountant. Iam the primary applicant. My wife got pregnant after we lodged the application.

concerned!


----------

